# Hawthorne sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Found some hawthorne sticks staffs at Treeline. I have been wanting to do some sticks with it. I already have a couple of toppers ready to use. Still have not found a source for holy shanks. I do hope to get out this next weekend to harvest some pecan sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't tried Hawthorne yet. There's some growing around here. It's somewhere between naturalized and an invasive species in this state I think. I do know where there's one blank that I want to harvest. I just need a pruning pole to get it.

I have one Holly blank drying. I should be able to get a good knob stick from it if it doesn't crack. I love working with Holly.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a hawthorn that I stripped about a year ago looking for a project to fit to it. The one and only stick I have stripped a draw knife makes quick work of it.

Pecan sounds a nice wood no chance of me getting my hands on some ,Love holly wood but it is difficult to get


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We have a few Washington Hawthorne trees that are just about dead from the standing watering on that low corner of the property. Never thought to check out if there is any stick material on those trees. They are rather scrubby and the thorns are like needles, I always hated getting close to the damn things on the garden tractor let alone with a pruning saw! Now I suppose I'll have to check em out when it gets above freezing round here again!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't found any Hawthorne growing around here but I do have some pecan drying,I got pecan trees in my yard.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Have used Hawthorne in the past , makes a good shank, I prefer to remove the thorns leaving a light coloured round mark and leaving the bark on, my brother-in-law used to remove the bark from hawthorne.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

All of the Holly I have seen in Virginia were very crooked trees.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Always wanted to work with Hawthorne. I've been told it's a close second to blackthorn.


----------

